# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Gerer rotation objet XYZ avec souris

## imothep85

Salut a tous

je dois faire une rotation autour de mon objet 3d, et j'ai un problemme j'aimerais gerer cette rotation avec la souris
Les objets sont en XYZ alors que la souris elle ne possede que XY forcement.
Voici un example de rotation d'ont j'ai besoin 
http://mrdoob.com/projects/voxels/#A/Sb

Moi dans mon logiciel (construct2)
je peux faire une rotation dans l'ordre "XYZ" selon euler angles
il me reste a definir XYZ 
voici un screenshot 
http://postimg.org/image/ydxokcc5x/

que dois je mettre la dedans?? 
il me faudrait des formules le plus simple possible

Actuellement j'ai mis ceci
http://postimg.org/image/6r20xbf1l/

Mais le resultat n'est pas bon du tout
http://mattepainting.be/test3/index.html

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Ma solution est de faire une camra "satellite".
C'est une camra qui regarde un point (souvent 0, 0, 0). Elle s'loigne de -N units sur Z (distance par rapport  la scne). Puis, avec deux angles, thta et alpha (je crois), on dtermine l'inclinaison de la scne (rotation autour de X) et la rotation (rotation autour de Y).
La souris ne fait que changer les deux angles thta et alpha. Thta influe sur l'inclinaison, alpha sur la rotation. La roulette sert  changer la distance avec la scne. Voil, le tour est jou.

----------

